#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Gurney drive, penang

## dirtydog

"Imagine a free-ranging buffet, several hundred square kilometers in area, through which to graze at will. This limitless cornucopia brings together some of the liveliest culinary traditions of Asia, and participation costs only a few dollars.

Now lets be honest matey, the place covers half an acre at most.

 the liar

This is suppossedly the place to go for street food, there are about 200 stalls there in the evening and why they advertise this place to tourists I have no idea, if there are 4 of you and you are all undecided on the meal then this place would be ok, to call it a tourist attraction is ridiculous, there is more than enough  street food on Chulia Street.

*Penang Visa Run Page*






The only reason this place does well is due to all the Malays living near there.












The Taxi there is like 12 ringit, the bus 1.40 ringit, I got the bus back, fok me we aint in a rush here  :Smile: 

*Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

Anyway I saw this place and was tempted.







Little did I know that he would create a burger out of my Kebab, foking Bstard...

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## DrAndy

I looks really good DD, lots of choice and rats

I always liked going there, better food and cheaper than the town

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

They look like Thai food stalls.

----------


## aging one

But I dont see a word written in Thai!!!  Its just like a big Thai night market.

----------


## DrAndy

you can see there is a lot of Chinese living in Georgetown

----------


## Jon

I remember it being very pleasant there in the evenings, and the fresh fruit juices were bloody good too. For me the food in Malaysia is better than in Thailand - where else can you get good Chinese, Indian and Malay food all in the same place? Can't wait to go back one day.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Can't wait to go back one day.


Can you not pop down there when you come to Thailand in October?

----------


## peterpan

I lived in Malaysia for bout 4 years, didn't like it much except for the food, Terrific diversity of great food,and generally cheaper than here. I think Malaysia has possibly the best Asian food in the world. From  Nonya to Penang Kway tei ow or Western, can't remember striking a dud Meal there, but have done so many times here. But in general its not a nice place to live, from a shackled press to the rude cvnts that are the taxi drivers there, I never really enjoyed my time while I resided there.

----------


## Jon

I could in theory fly down there for a few days but I don't like rushing around too much - would prefer to take in S. Thailand and Penang in the same holiday. All this info is very good research though.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

How long are you over here for?

----------


## Jon

2 weeks mate - figured on a few days in Bangers, 5 days or so in Koh Chang and few days somewhere else not too far away. Depends if I bring the Slovakian bird or not, but who knows, I might be single again  :Cool:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just don't bring Nena. I hate a bird who knows more about footy than I do. Grrrr!

You will of course be meeting up with me to deliver the 'package'.  :Smile:

----------


## Jon

Affirmative. A drop point and RV will be arranged, over  :Wink:  

Nena will be over with the ex and several others at the same time, but I probably won't be seeing much of her.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I recommend that you leave the Euro totty at home and try the local cuisine again.  :Wink: 

BTW, you can post in some of the other threads too.  :La:

----------


## Jon

well, it has been a while since I dined on Thai cuisine in Thailand  :Wink:  
and yes, I might even post elsewhere.

----------


## smeden

nice pics    ::chitown::  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

